# 1st year duties and expectations



## saskplumber (Oct 11, 2013)

Morning Guys,so tell me what duties did you guys have as a 1st year apprentice?Any regrets?Any suggestions to enhance my apprenticeship?

Thanks


----------



## Lja1821 (Jul 27, 2013)

http://www.plumbingzone.com/f2/1st-year-apprentice-duties-26412/


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

saskplumber said:


> Morning Guys,so tell me what duties did you guys have as a 1st year apprentice?Any regrets?Any suggestions to enhance my apprenticeship? Thanks


Learn to learn by watching.


----------



## saskplumber (Oct 11, 2013)

Thanks


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

Flyout95 said:


> Learn to learn by watching.


And not just the work at hand. If you're involved in remodeling, look at existing work. If you're not sure about what you see, ask.


----------



## Mr-Green (Apr 29, 2013)

saskplumber said:


> Morning Guys,so tell me what duties did you guys have as a 1st year apprentice?Any regrets?Any suggestions to enhance my apprenticeship? Thanks


My first year I mostly cut hangers ran for material and pushed a broom. Best suggestions always have a pad and pencil, ask questions, try and get your hands on whatever you can and learn to use it, try and be on the job before your mechanic, and always be doing something.


----------



## MTDUNN (Oct 9, 2011)

Mr-Green said:


> My first year I mostly cut hangers ran for material and pushed a broom. Best suggestions always have a pad and pencil, ask questions, try and get your hands on whatever you can and learn to use it, try and be on the job before your mechanic, and always be doing something.


Do you cut hangers or all thread for hangers? If so you got It easy. A push broom? Pad and pencil? 

What happened to the good old days when apprentices were made to dig ditches and clean out the trailer?


----------



## PlungerJockey (Feb 19, 2010)

I can clean out my own trailer. My apprentices dig,go get and drill holes.


----------



## Mr-Green (Apr 29, 2013)

MTDUNN said:


> Do you cut hangers or all thread for hangers? If so you got It easy. A push broom? Pad and pencil? What happened to the good old days when apprentices were made to dig ditches and clean out the trailer?


I did plenty of digging still do. My first job didn't have any ground work I was actually hired on as a welder so mostly I welded gas pipe. There was no trailer to clean out so I swept the mechanical room. Yes cut all thread and unistrut as well as steel channel. Pad and pencil was for taking break orders, writing down material lists, measurements, maybe a list of things the foreman wanted me to do. Yeah my " first year" was pretty easy, just lucky I suppose.


----------



## Ryanhandshoe (Oct 10, 2013)

Keep your mouth shut and ears open. Pay attention and learn as much as you can.


----------



## Pacificpipes (Oct 1, 2013)

I had a shovel in my hand for 6 months then they let me drill all their holes for the next six months. Didn't really start learning anything about pipe until year 2


----------



## BigD (Jan 22, 2010)

Shut the $uc$ UP & Listen
Shut the $uc$ UZp Please.
Just Listen


----------



## O.C. plumberman (Nov 21, 2008)

saskplumber said:


> Morning Guys,so tell me what duties did you guys have as a 1st year apprentice?Any regrets?Any suggestions to enhance my apprenticeship?
> 
> Thanks


1st year duties....... I learned to cut and measure copper pipe,cast iron,pvc, and abs. How to thread pipe. Learned how to solder cp, learned to install wtr htrs. Learned how to clear commercial drains, Use a jack hammer,tin cp, learned how to repair commercial slab leaks, do concrete. Learned to keep wtr lines straight. Learned to keep my mouth shut and my eyes open (I thought my boss was being a jerk about that until I removed a mission band from a sewer line under a building, while standing directly under it) I also learned to have everything ready for the plumber before he asked for something. Learned how to shut the wtr off to a building and find c/o's with out help. Learned about circ pumps, how to drill holes, dig ditches, use shoring, how to be clean and not just gung ho. 

Regrets......Never listen to maintenance men or engineers and don't let a customer ever tell you how to do your job you are the professional (I regret pulling that angle stop off on the 3rd floor of the 8 story building I was working on and I regret listening to the maintenance man when he said the water was off to that bar sink and I regret listening to the dental assistant who told me to cable through the wrong c/o only to get my cable stuck 6' under a parking lot), . Don't ever force a cable down a drain. Be careful when cutting sewer lines in walls with water lines near by and with your saw zall in general. Wish I would not have been so offended by the older guys who cared enough to train me when they yelled at me, they wanted me to be the best and they did that to make it stick in my mind. Don't ever lie to a customer, Don't do side jobs, Don't touch a fiberglass tub with dirty hands, Don't try and force a pipe together 

Suggestions.....Learn,learn,learn!,....take your time, do it right the first time, you only get 1 shot 99.9% of the time. Keep your tools, truck and uniform clean and in working order. If you don't know... ask someone who does, don't touch something you can't repair lest you own it. Don't be a smart a.., be courteous to customers and C.Y.A,C.Y.A,C.Y.A!.......:whistling2:


----------



## MTDUNN (Oct 9, 2011)

O.C. plumberman said:


> 1st year duties....... I learned to cut and measure copper pipe,cast iron,pvc, and abs. How to thread pipe. Learned how to solder cp, learned to install wtr htrs. Learned how to clear commercial drains, Use a jack hammer,tin cp, learned how to repair commercial slab leaks, do concrete. Learned to keep wtr lines straight. Learned to keep my mouth shut and my eyes open (I thought my boss was being a jerk about that until I removed a mission band from a sewer line under a building, while standing directly under it) I also learned to have everything ready for the plumber before he asked for something. Learned how to shut the wtr off to a building and find c/o's with out help. Learned about circ pumps, how to drill holes, dig ditches, use shoring, how to be clean and not just gung ho. Regrets......Never listen to maintenance men or engineers and don't let a customer ever tell you how to do your job you are the professional (I regret pulling that angle stop off on the 3rd floor of the 8 story building I was working on and I regret listening to the maintenance man when he said the water was off to that bar sink and I regret listening to the dental assistant who told me to cable through the wrong c/o only to get my cable stuck 6' under a parking lot), . Don't ever force a cable down a drain. Be careful when cutting sewer lines in walls with water lines near by and with your saw zall in general. Wish I would not have been so offended by the older guys who cared enough to train me when they yelled at me, they wanted me to be the best and they did that to make it stick in my mind. Don't ever lie to a customer, Don't do side jobs, Don't touch a fiberglass tub with dirty hands, Don't try and force a pipe together Suggestions.....Learn,learn,learn!,....take your time, do it right the first time, you only get 1 shot 99.9% of the time. Keep your tools, truck and uniform clean and in working order. If you don't know... ask someone who does, don't touch something you can't repair lest you own it. Don't be a smart a.., be courteous to customers and C.Y.A,C.Y.A,C.Y.A!.......:whistling2:


You never cleaned the trailer ? Wtf is wrong with you!!!!


----------



## Mr-Green (Apr 29, 2013)

MTDUNN said:


> You never cleaned the trailer ? Wtf is wrong with you!!!!


This guy sure loves trailers


----------



## MTDUNN (Oct 9, 2011)

Mr-Green said:


> This guy sure loves trailers


I like vaginas too. And it better be clean!!!!


----------



## suzie (Sep 1, 2010)

Dig, dump out fittings from barrels separate by size and learn which was what. Drill holes, gas pipe, pick up after everyone else. Oh yeah and once waste and venting was done I filled trash barrel back up with fittings and hauled them sometimes two blocks away physically carrying and dragging the trash cans. My journeyman wouldn't let me use the truck..he was old school and [email protected], but it toughened me up.


----------



## O.C. plumberman (Nov 21, 2008)

MTDUNN said:


> You never cleaned the trailer ? Wtf is wrong with you!!!!


.........:laughing:


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

MTDUNN said:


> I like vaginas too. And it better be clean!!!!


Yes INDEED!


----------



## redbeardplumber (Dec 4, 2012)

And meticulous


----------



## saskplumber (Oct 11, 2013)

---


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

My very first duty was to sit on a bucket and shoot snakes if I seen any. My journeyman took that job away from me after I shot a mouse.


----------



## MTDUNN (Oct 9, 2011)

wyrickmech said:


> My very first duty was to sit on a bucket and shoot snakes if I seen any. My journeyman took that job away from me after I shot a mouse.


So in other words, you shot him as we was taking a leak?

<laughing>


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

MTDUNN said:


> So in other words, you shot him as we was taking a leak? <laughing>


lol no he was disconnecting the water service in a crawl space. He thought it would be funny to make me think there was snakes under the house. When I shot he jumped and hit his bald head on a nail, the look on his face when he realized he was bleeding was priceless. It didn't take him long to take the pistol away from me though.


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

I was going to ask you all if you know what your first journeymen are doing now. When I thought about it, I realized all the guys who put up with me are now dead.


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

Plumbus said:


> I was going to ask you all if you know what your first journeymen are doing now. When I thought about it, I realized all the guys who put up with me are now dead.


mine died in the early 90s I still remember him like he is still here.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Mine mentor passed away 10 years ago... he broke me in into plumbing, heating repair service.. set me straight from getting into more trouble... some 35 years ago.... replaced his boiler at his home, 2 weeks ago.


----------



## redbeardplumber (Dec 4, 2012)

Was that your dad RJ?


----------



## CaptChipAhoy (Sep 12, 2013)

1st day I was in the field, I was taught that the water cooler better be filled with fresh ice and fresh water every day, or my ass was grass. That the shovel on the truck only fits my hands, no one else's. That **** runs downhill and I was starting at the bottom of that hill.

The only thing going for me, was I took 2 years of architecual drafting in high school and I could read prints better than anyone else in those days. 

Nothing like working off the hood of the truck in the south florida sun, sweat pouring off my nose and trying to figure the wall measurements, as my boss is screaming at me to hurry up or he will kick my ass

By the way, the boss was my dad


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

redbeardplumber said:


> Was that your dad RJ?


Nope.. my dad ran the business and being a local polictican .. my mentor was my uncle,(married my dad's sister).. he was a traveling mechianc for state highway dept and got 'fired' for voting for wrong politacal party.. he was hired immedatilty by my dad. Hence, my mechical abilty to repair.. but didn't do a damn for my spelling..


----------



## saskplumber (Oct 11, 2013)

So far,so good I guess.The shop was a little slow over the holidays.Seen a lot of variety up to this point.There is some things that do bother me.(I'll leave it alone,it's not my business)The only thing that concerns me is that probably 90% of the time,the "first year" apprentice is always paired up with the other "first year" apprentice.The only reason I mention this is that I thought I was to be around a more experienced teacher most of the time. :icon_confused:

Thanks
J


----------



## Mr-Green (Apr 29, 2013)

saskplumber said:


> So far,so good I guess.The shop was a little slow over the holidays.Seen a lot of variety up to this point.There is some things that do bother me.(I'll leave it alone,it's not my business)The only thing that concerns me is that probably 90% of the time,the "first year" apprentice is always paired up with the other "first year" apprentice.The only reason I mention this is that I thought I was to be around a more experienced teacher most of the time. :icon_confused: Thanks J


Paired up doing what?


----------



## Pacificpipes (Oct 1, 2013)

Not turning their letters out.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Not getting the Subway orders right.


----------



## Pacificpipes (Oct 1, 2013)

rjbphd said:


> Not getting the Subway orders right.


Ha ha ha


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

Ran across this a couple weeks ago. Sound advice.
http://contractormag.com/aune/ten-rules-young-plumbers-live


----------



## Maison (Nov 7, 2013)

Show up on time.

Be dependable

Be respectful.

Give your best and hang the rest.

Push yourself to learn, read the code books.

Don't be afraid to ask questions.

Remember. Every nut job out there has got something you can learn.

Don't forget... SHOW UP ON TIME!


----------



## saskplumber (Oct 11, 2013)

rjbphd said:


> Not getting the Subway orders right.


Nope but if I was sent to Subway,I would ace it. :laughing:


----------



## saskplumber (Oct 11, 2013)

Mr-Green said:


> Paired up doing what?


All kinds of things,that I probably shouldn't be doing.Ah well,guess I'm going to grow up fast


----------



## saskplumber (Oct 11, 2013)

Plumbus said:


> Ran across this a couple weeks ago. Sound advice.
> http://contractormag.com/aune/ten-rules-young-plumbers-live


Can't see the full article,think you have to subscribe.Thanks though.


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

saskplumber said:


> Can't see the full article,think you have to subscribe.Thanks though.


Subscribing is free.


----------



## PlumberJoeOk (Nov 18, 2013)

How my apprentice makes his money


----------



## Carcharodon (May 5, 2013)

PlumberJoeOk said:


> View attachment 29813
> 
> 
> How my apprentice makes his money


Does he have any shoulders ??? Lol. Maybe it's an illusion but looks near impossible to squeeze body in there although my skinny ass has earned its money in those situations.


----------



## saskplumber (Oct 11, 2013)

---


----------

